# 230 Gallon CO2 setup



## lincsflier (22 Jul 2009)

Hi all need some advice on setting up CO2.  Been looking at getting an Aqua Medic 1000 CO2 reactor and placing the feed pump in the sump and feeding this into the return feeds and then into the main tank.

Any ideas is this would be okay?.

Also is one drop checker the same as any other?.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Jul 2009)

lincsflier said:
			
		

> Hi all need some advice on setting up CO2.  Been looking at getting an Aqua Medic 1000 CO2 reactor and placing the feed pump in the sump and feeding this into the return feeds and then into the main tank.
> 
> Any ideas is this would be okay?.
> 
> ...



Dave

i use a AM 1000 reactor and mine is place in the out going feed from the pump to the tank see attached picy.






The two outer pipes are the incoming from tank and the middle pipe is the out going and back to tank via reactor.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## lincsflier (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks do you think I will need a solenoid or not on this size of tank half say yes half say no  :? .


----------



## lincsflier (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks do you think I will need a solenoid or not on this size of tank half say yes half say no  :? .


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Jul 2009)

lincsflier said:
			
		

> Thanks do you think I will need a solenoid or not on this size of tank half say yes half say no  :? .



I would say "YES" + a timer - other than that you will have to manual switch the Co2 off, if its on a timer you can forget about it once you set the timer up. All my co2 equipment is on the other side of cupboard, bottle, reg + solenoid value and bubble counter + one way valve.


Paul.


----------



## plantbrain (23 Jul 2009)

I'd say you'd be best off using 2 AM1000 reactors, not one and use 2 filters like the one above.

I do not think you'll have enough flow through a single AM1000 to do a 230 gal aquarium adequately.
I use 2 AM1000 for a client's 350 and it's barely enough.............and that is with 400gph going through both of them.
Use a solenoid, less trips to the CO2 refill, 60-70% longer life, no need or danger of adding CO2 at night(fish don't like it, no need to add it for plants, they do not use CO2 at night).

Just plug the solenoid into the light timer.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jul 2009)

Hi Dave,

have you considered the Aquasmas range from Germany, if your interested then drop them an email (it's somewhere on there website) and they send you a Paypal invoice, simple.

I have this one, which has 16/22mm connections.

http://www.aquamas.de/products/CO2-Zube ... plett.html

But there are a few other ones too.

http://www.aquamas.de/CO2-Zubehoer/CO2-Reaktoren

As for drop checkers, i'm pretty sure there all the same, mine is the Cal Aqua one from AE, which is nice quality.

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## lincsflier (24 Jul 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> I'd say you'd be best off using 2 AM1000 reactors, not one and use 2 filters like the one above.
> 
> I do not think you'll have enough flow through a single AM1000 to do a 230 gal aquarium adequately.
> I use 2 AM1000 for a client's 350 and it's barely enough.............and that is with 400gph going through both of them.



Thanks for that Tom the filter is a modular sump system which is in another room with very little surface movement to prevent gas off and the return is done with two return pumps which between them will provide around 12,000lph.  Is there a better system for a tank of this size with regards to CO2?.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## lincsflier (24 Jul 2009)

Hi Dan looks like good stuff just translating it now lol.

Cheers


----------



## vauxhallmark (24 Jul 2009)

lincsflier said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Tom the filter is a modular sump system which is in another room with very little surface movement to prevent gas off and the return is done with two return pumps which between them will provide around 12,000lph.  Is there a better system for a tank of this size with regards to CO2?.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave



Sounds exciting - when do we get a full tank spec and journal?

Mark


----------



## lincsflier (24 Jul 2009)

Just finishing the pipework at the moment got one more run to finish but want to do it right first time hopefully.

Have the tank wet now for the first time today so getting there   .


----------



## lincsflier (25 Jul 2009)

Hi Dan thanks for the link looks like its going to be one of the units that Aquamas do.

Cheers


----------

